# one owner 1965 GTO convertible tri power 4-speed



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

I recently bought this GTO off the original owner that ordered the car in 1964.
It is an unrestored car
it is a tri power 4-speed convertible
color is blue charcoal with blue interior and a white convertible top


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!! Congrats!! Enjoy!! :cheers


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

rukee said:


> sweet!! Congrats!! Enjoy!! :cheers


thanks


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Very nice Goat.


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

AMT1379 said:


> Very nice Goat.


THANK YOU
It is 100% original and unrestored 
It is a real ti power 4-speed convertible

BTW, we live close I am just North of Boston


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Cool! Glad to know there are some local owners.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW Nice GTO!! Always hard for me to name a price on a original paint car (Hint), cause they are only that once! You may want to join the GTOAA and plan on the Nationals next year. Will be pretty close to you. And a good drive for me, but hope to make it.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

beautiful, was that car born in freemont ca.?


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

*Wow*

To say you must be happy would have to be an understatement. Congratulations on an awesome find!! I WOULD'NT BE ABLE TO SLEEP FOR A WEEK OR SO. I would be going out at three in the morning just to look at it again!


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

FNG69 said:


> WOW Nice GTO!! Always hard for me to name a price on a original paint car (Hint), cause they are only that once! You may want to join the GTOAA and plan on the Nationals next year. Will be pretty close to you. And a good drive for me, but hope to make it.


I heard about the car by word of mouth it was never advertised for sale it was actually about a mile from my house.
The price I paid would not matter to anyone as it would not be a price to go by as it was not advertised and I paid the man what he was asking for it.
Just where are the Nationals next year?


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

rickm said:


> beautiful, was that car born in freemont ca.?


Yes the car was born in freemont California............Here is the window sticker....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful GTO in a rare and desirable color with all the right options, all original and paperwork, what a dream! 




You are a lucky guy to find such a beast and be able to snag it up. :cheers

How cool is it that window sticker actually calls out "Gran Turismo Omologato". :cool


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

timmyg said:


> To say you must be happy would have to be an understatement. Congratulations on an awesome find!! I WOULD'NT BE ABLE TO SLEEP FOR A WEEK OR SO. I would be going out at three in the morning just to look at it again!


LOL...LOL... Yes I do go to the garage more often now (everyday to be exact) just to look and wipe it down.....Here are a few more pics....Let me know your thoughts......THANKS


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Wow! Beautiful GTO in a rare and desirable color with all the right options, all original and paperwork, what a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The car is truly amazing.
The guy I bought it from owned it 49 years.
He is a GREAT guy but ill now and wanted to sell it to someone that would care for it like he did...That leaves me with a great responsibility...But I will do it


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, stunning. It is amazing to me the cars that appear on the radar after owners have them for so long just to themselves. Makes me wonder what else is out there. that's what makes this period so interesting.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

RAII 4-speed said:


> Just where are the Nationals next year?


2014 GTOAA Convention July 1-July 5 
Monroeville Convention Center
Monroeville, PA (12 miles east of Pittsburgh,Pa.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Absolutely stunning and it has the tissue dispenser.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All-original, Blue Charcoal tripower 4 speed '65 GTO convertibles are highly over-rated. They're all over the place out here in California. Heck, I have a hardtop in my garage...Seriously, thanks for bringing this over from the other forum, RAII. Nobody is going to get tired of seeing this car any time soon. And I'll tell ya, it only gets better as time goes by!!


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> All-original, Blue Charcoal tripower 4 speed '65 GTO convertibles are highly over-rated. They're all over the place out here in California. Heck, I have a hardtop in my garage...Seriously, thanks for bringing this over from the other forum, RAII. Nobody is going to get tired of seeing this car any time soon. And I'll tell ya, it only gets better as time goes by!!


You stated "Blue Charcoal tripower 4 speed '65 GTO convertibles are highly over-rated. They're all over the place out here in California."
If I remember you have a hard top or coupe, Not a convertible..... BTW, There are only 2 in the registry.
I will buy every one there is out there if they are real tri power 4-speed convertibles.
Let me know of any you find


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL! Yes, I've owned my Fremont-built, Blue Charcoal/blue interior 4 spd 3x2 hardtop for over 30 years now. Had lots of goats over the years, but this one was the only real tripower car, so I held on to it. Not as nice as yours, though it's also unrestored, and not nearly as original, as the oem engine was exploded at Baylands raceway around 1978, as the previous owner told me. Long story short, in 1982 I found a real tripower '65 4 speed convertible with all the right stuff for sale....but the owner wanted $3100. It was too much money for me...all I could afford was about $2700. Days later, I bought my hardtop for $1200 out of the Classified Flea Market. Literally that same weekend, the owner of the convertible called, said he got transferred to Arizona, and would let me have the ragtop for $2700. I almost cried. Never _did_ get a '65 ragtop, but I've always valued my BC '65 hardtop, and I enjoy it to this day. Most folks don't realize the scarcity of real tripower cars, since every GTO on epayis advertised as having a 'dealer installed' tripower. Most Tripower cars were driven to death or wrecked early on. Mine was pretty beat on when I got it. Out of all the GTO's I've owned, the only creampuffs were automatic cars with base power. All the stickshift cars had replacement engines, transmissions, or rear ends. All of them. To have a documented original '65 tripower stick convertible that is still in 'as born' condition is a miracle. Again, thanks for sharing your car with us. It is appreciated!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful and needless to say, I'm a fan. That being said, I'm also a fan of the OTHER tri-power car in the background, aka the 6-Pack T/A Challenger. That is another fun car!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Ultra-modern*

Dig that window sticker. She's got "transistor ignition". Pretty new technology at the time. (I believe it came out for GM in '64). What an incredible automobile! A deep bow to you, sir!


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> That is absolutely beautiful and needless to say, I'm a fan. That being said, I'm also a fan of the OTHER tri-power car in the background, aka the 6-Pack T/A Challenger. That is another fun car!


Thanks The Challenger T/A is actuall my wife's car, it is a 340 6 pack 4 speed car that we bought. Over 20 years ago.
We also have a few others one being a 1967 Firebird 400 coupe that I bought 40 years ago it is maroon with a white vynle top and a parchment interior


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

gjones said:


> Dig that window sticker. She's got "transistor ignition". Pretty new technology at the time. (I believe it came out for GM in '64). What an incredible automobile! A deep bow to you, sir!


Yes it does have TRansistor ignition and it works great. I did not know what it was until I bought this car.
Please no bow to me the real Hero is the guy that bought it new he is in the picture of the car in his driveway He is the man with the white hair 
He was in the Air Force in California and bought the car when he was 24 years old, he is now 73 
He is ill now, and sold me the car with the condition it would be kept as Nice as he kept it for nearly 50 years.


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry I just realized I did not post a picture of the car and the original owner, I will post one soon.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that the original owner can rest easy with no worries at all about his pride and joy. The car has found a worthy custodian indeed. There is a gentleman (I use the term loosely) on the other forum who bought a documented triple black survivor '66 GTO tripower 4 speed car, as correct and original as yours. He proceeded to pull the engine, transmission, rear end, (and most of the interior, including the console) and installed an LS engine, 5 speed trans, and new rear end assembly, along with a new modern interior. Suspension 'upgrades' as well. He sold off and disposed of all of the matching numbers components. He turned an exceptional and exceedingly rare car into "just another resto-rod" Some people have no concept on what ought to be preserved vs. what can be modified with good conscience. Thank goodness you have the integrity, good taste, and vision to appreciate and preserve this car for the rest of us to enjoy. I've been looking at GTO's for about 40 years, and have only seen less than a handful of real tripower ragtops. 30 years ago, when I was in the market for one, I only found the one I mentioned that 'got away'. These cars were dried up and gone even then. A super rare find, indeed.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

RAII 4-speed said:


> Thanks The Challenger T/A is actuall my wife's car, it is a 340 6 pack 4 speed car that we bought. Over 20 years ago.
> We also have a few others one being a 1967 Firebird 400 coupe that I bought 40 years ago it is maroon with a white vynle top and a parchment interior


I've owned two 340 cars over the years. An A body Barrracuda and a '71 Duster. Obviously, not 6 Pack (well, 6 barrel for Plymouth), but the 340 in an A body is a runner! Fun memories!


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> I've owned two 340 cars over the years. An A body Barrracuda and a '71 Duster. Obviously, not 6 Pack (well, 6 barrel for Plymouth), but the 340 in an A body is a runner! Fun memories!


Yes A body Mopars are fun we also have this 1965 Barracuda..........


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Wow! RAII, I think you cold teach me a few things on owning collector cars. That is an amazing stable of ponies you have there.


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

AMT1379 said:


> Wow! RAII, I think you cold teach me a few things on owning collector cars. That is an amazing stable of ponies you have there.


THANKS ... We have a few more, Stop over and say hello sometimes, you live close.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

....I like the air cleaner collection on the wall!!


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

here are a few more pics as promised
 THAT IS THE ORIGINAL OWNER IN THE PICTURE


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Yet another thread that is making me a little jealous!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

What an awesome car. Congrats!


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

smac8876 said:


> What an awesome car. Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

beautiful...thanks very much for sharing!

Bill


----------

